# Pizza Roller and Ice Cream Scoop



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

have i ever said i like cherry wood?
im not super fond of the pizza roller handle but i really like the scoop handle
whacha think?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Those are both well made handles Robert. Not sure what you don't like? But if your not happy with it ill be happy to put it to some good use. Lol


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks 
the handle should have been larger near the cutter in my opinion


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

made these a while back and forgot to post it
Thanks Steve for your help
they have been a huge help


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

The handles look good. Glad to help. Don't those jigs make consistent sharpening a breeze?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

sawdustfactory said:


> The handles look good. Glad to help. Don't those jigs make consistent sharpening a breeze?


most definately:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks good Robert. I made 3 pizza cutters, 3 bottle openers, and and ice cream scoop in the last few days. They are fun projects and will make some nice gifts. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## LatheManDave (Dec 9, 2012)

lookin good!


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

looks great, but you guy are making me hungry, pizza!


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Pizza, beer and ice-cream -- the 3 basic food groups :thumbsup:

Robert, I see what you mean about the handle on the pizza cutter, but the way it is looks fine. Everything I make I can see something I'd like to do different (better) next time.

What I particularly like about the scoop handle is the transition into the bead -- it looks really crisp.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

firehawkmph said:


> Looks good Robert. I made 3 pizza cutters, 3 bottle openers, and and ice cream scoop in the last few days. They are fun projects and will make some nice gifts.
> Mike Hawkins


A very nice set of gifts.

Do you cut the beads with a skew or a special tool?

I have a Sorby tool which is a scraper rather than cutter and my latest wood species, chakte viga, is tearing by scraping. Bummer. I think I need a different tool.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> A very nice set of gifts.
> 
> Do you cut the beads with a skew or a special tool?
> 
> I have a Sorby tool which is a scraper rather than cutter and my latest wood species, chakte viga, is tearing by scraping. Bummer. I think I need a different tool.


i used my spindle gouge to make them and no im not good at them at all
i just kept trying till i got it the way i liked it
although i did use my skew to shape everything but the beads


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> i used my spindle gouge to make them and no im not good at them at all
> i just kept trying till i got it the way i liked it
> although i did use my skew to shape everything but the beads


My spindle gouge is 1/2in flute. Too large for smaller beads, but I will do some more practice on a piece of scrap.

I am trying my "Mr Hyde" skew again - but trying to be careful.

I purchased an EWT Detailer, specially to help with beads, but it tends to make the beads flatter than I like.

I just ordered some more of the pizza cutter kits. My wife liked the first one and wants more for Xmas gifts for her friends. So I will be getting practice one way or another. :icon_smile:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Those are really looking good guys! I was working on my first ice cream scoop last night but got called off and couldn't finish it. I'm with you Dave, feeling very limited without the skew in my arsenal. After holiday gifts are over I'm going to throw some scrap up and do some practice until I feel more comfortable. The carbide tools are great on spindles but there is no way to really get in there tight. Last night I was trying a ball on the end like Mike has and got a catch with the spindle gouge. Doesn't help that I only have a 12" tool rest. "Design change!" :laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

mike did you or anyone else look at the instructions on woodcraft?
since i knew nothing about what i was doing i ordered a pen turning mandrel
well you dont need that for an ice cream scoop
those instructions are for a pen


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Off topic 
How do these jigs help you sharpen your tools?
I'm starring at them and I can't see how you incorporate them in sharpening?


robert421960 said:


> made these a while back and forgot to post it
> Thanks Steve for your help
> they have been a huge help


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> mike did you or anyone else look at the instructions on woodcraft?
> since i knew nothing about what i was doing i ordered a pen turning mandrel
> well you dont need that for an ice cream scoop
> those instructions are for a pen


So you will be posting some pens soon?


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> So you will be posting some pens soon?


yea yea i bought some pen kits too
so ill be banging pens soon too


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

fboyles said:


> Off topic
> How do these jigs help you sharpen your tools?
> I'm starring at them and I can't see how you incorporate them in sharpening?


read this thread and i think you will understand
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/my-sharpening-set-up-system-42715/


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

fboyles said:


> Off topic
> How do these jigs help you sharpen your tools?
> I'm starring at them and I can't see how you incorporate them in sharpening?


In addition to Robert's thread, Gary Gardner has an excellent 6 series videos on sharpening, chisels and tools. Highly recommended to invest the time to watch.

This is the first one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ljhd_WbAOw&list=UUPEBAg3tUu1eFiyfRblfLIQ&index=79

Another very useful video is this one about methods of chucking wood by Mike Peace. It is almost 1 1/2hr long, but well worth the investment to watch. Lots to learn.

Every project on the lathe means we need to decide how to chuck the wood. Sometimes several different methods for different operations.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUXil-5dEeo&list=UUPEBAg3tUu1eFiyfRblfLIQ&index=21


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> I just ordered some more of the pizza cutter kits. My wife liked the first one and wants more for Xmas gifts for her friends. So I will be getting practice one way or another. :icon_smile:


This may be my last online purchase from Woodcraft. The ordering process did not state stock levels.

I get the order confirmation this evening, and find the pizza cutters are back ordered until 20 Dec, as if I can believe this.

I am feeling very frustrated.:furious:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you cut the beads with a skew or a special tool?

I have a Sorby tool which is a scraper rather than cutter and my latest wood species, chakte viga, is tearing by scraping. Bummer. I think I need a different tool.[/QUOTE]

Dave,
I sometimes use a 3/8" spindle detail gouge. It has more of a point to it then a regular 3/8" spindle gouge. I do have some of the Sorby beading tools. I hone the top with a diamond stone to keep them sharp. They work on some woods real well, others they tend to chip. I'm glad you reminded me about the EWT detailer. I forgot I had one. I'll have to try it.

Robert,
I didn't get any instructions from Woodcraft on any of these projects. 

Shop Dad,
You can turn the ball on the end with a 12" tool rest. You have to roll the spindle gouge while raising up the back of the handle at the same time, in a steady, fluid motion. Practice a few on a piece of scrap. They're fun and the trick is trying to get them really round.

Jeff,
Here's a pizza for ya if you're really hungry. Pineapple, chicken, bacon, apple butter based barbecue sauce. mmmmm......:icon_smile:

Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> This may be my last online purchase from Woodcraft. The ordering process did not state stock levels.
> 
> I get the order confirmation this evening, and find the pizza cutters are back ordered until 20 Dec, as if I can believe this.
> 
> I am feeling very frustrated.:furious:


Have you looked into rockler Dave? 
http://woodworking.rockler.com/search?ts=m&sli_uuid=&sli_sid=&w=Pizza+cutter+kits


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Well hope you don't mind posting to your thread Robert but here's my contribution. 

First ice cream scoop for me. Mystery wood. Mylons friction finish. Tried to do a ball/finial inspired by Mike. Clearly need some practice but what the heck. LOML was impressed and that's what matters. Need to start cranking them out though!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

looks good shop dad
did you glue it in the handle?
mike did you?
the pizza cutter was nice having an insert but these just had a screw so i glued it into the wood with epoxy


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Yes, I used epoxy. I only had a 3/8" bit so it slid right in and needed to be glued. I picked up a slightly smaller bit to try on the next one so there is some mechanical hold.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Shop Dad said:


> First ice cream scoop for me. Mystery wood. Mylons friction finish. Tried to do a ball/finial inspired by Mike. Clearly need some practice but what the heck. LOML was impressed and that's what matters. Need to start cranking them out though!


Nice handle. I like the clean lines and the slight radius at the connection with the scoop. :thumbsup:

One down, more to go. :laughing:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> Yes, I used epoxy. I only had a 3/8" bit so it slid right in and needed to be glued. I picked up a slightly smaller bit to try on the next one so there is some mechanical hold.


i did the same and i think the epoxy will hold it fine


----------

